# Sheraton Vistana Resort (Starwood) in Orlando



## lights4all (Jan 23, 2014)

*Sheraton Vistana Resort*
8800 Vistana Centre Drive, 
Orlando, Florida 32821


2 Bedroom Villa sleeps 8 (6)

Available for 7 nights beginning Feb 7 or Feb 8 (2 units available simultaneously) or Feb 21 (your choice). 

Make an offer

https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/sheraton-vistana-resort/photos/


----------



## winbett (Jan 25, 2014)

*Orlando February 12 to 16*

Hi, I have my kids coming in from Ottawa, on and need a 2 bedroom for the above dates. I am trying to get a short exchange but if can't get may be interested in making a deal for 5 days above, can be a bit flex able on timing as well, hopefully you can rent other 2 nights, however please get back to me with rock bottom price, I live in Florida north of Tampa for winter so could drop in to resort ahead of time, although I have sent friends there and they were very happy.

Winston
813-713-8047


----------



## lights4all (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks. For inquiring.
I sent you a PM


----------

